# Pongola Suikerriet fees.



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Die jaarlikse suikerriet fees hier in Pongola gaan die naweek van die 31Augustus/1 September wees en beloof om 'n helse jol te wees. Daar gaan heelwat bekende kunstenaars wees wat optree asook etlikke stalletjies.

Kyk gerus na die website www.inniriet.co.za

Hoop om julle hier te sien!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ons moet sommer 'n AT Braai en Jag daar by jou reel vir die selfde naweek vir die local AT manne.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek weet waar is Pongola. Ek het 'n litteken om dit te bewys. :darkbeer:. Weer 'n lang storie wat ek om 'n vuur moet vertel met obies in die hand en miesies "two-bar" langs my.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> Ons moet sommer 'n AT Braai en Jag daar by jou reel vir die selfde naweek vir die local AT manne.
> 
> Gerhard


Dis nou 'n bakgat idee. Sal lekker wees om 'n paar :darkbeer: te vat saam met julle klomp hier op AT.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Sal jou so ver 80 persent daar sien net loer hoe werk my skofte dan maak ons Shoo


----------

